# Be Careful Out There



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A reminder to everyone to be careful when dumpster diving. It's probably best done as a team, so someone can be the spotter.

http://www.koco.com/news/oklahomane...k/-/12530084/18184080/-/14u81vwz/-/index.html


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Worst day of my life, ever...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a sucko way to go.


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

That would be awful!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Maybe when dumpster diving, it would behoove the 'divers' to hang a dive flag on the dumpster?!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Almost as bad as getting squished by the garbage truck trash compactor


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Almost as bad as getting squished by the garbage truck trash compactor


Which is what a friend of mine did to a garbageman that failed to follow lock out tag out procedures at a Home Depot compactor.........


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a guy who got crushed in a recycling truck from a dumpster. We think he was homeless and climbed inside with the cardboard to sleep.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

That is sad to read this happened


----------

